# Pas de Quatre



## Aurelian

Has somebody heard a personal account of dancing the Pas de Quatre from Swan Lake?

Here is one performance:


----------



## CristianRey

I believe this pas to be one piece that has been passed untouchable from Petipa's era until now. Only one time did I see a reworking-( a failed one if you ask me)- of it. Messerer's 1930's reworking at the Mikhailovsky.


----------

